# 1310 Pto??



## jumpwake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've got a Ford 1310 and I'm having trouble with the PTO. The clutch does not seem to stop the gears from powering the PTO. The clutch works fine for the tractor, it just doesn't allow me to engage the PTO. Is there an easy solution, or am I looking at a PTO clutch rebuild?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like the 2 stage clutch is not working or at least not working properly. Have you tried checking the clutch pedal adjustment yet? When did the clutch start acting up like this?


----------



## jumpwake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you for the reply. I have only owned the tractor for about 1 month. Yesterday was the first time I tried out the bush hog attachment. I was hoping there might be an adjustment or a linkage broken. The pedal stops at the foot plate right now and the PTO does not even sound like its slowing down.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Typically the bottom half of the clutch pedal travel is what controls the pto. The best advice I can give you is to buy a maintenance manual if you don't already have one, read up on adjusting the clutch properly, and verify/adjust the clutch. Each tractor model and make is a little different but the idea is to adjust the clutch so the first half (or there abouts) of clutch pedal travel controls the transmission clutch for shifting and the bottom half (or there abouts) controls the pto engagement. 

This is the first issue you must verify is correct before you can move on a clutch rebuild. Typically clutch free play is around a half to one inch depending on the make and model but there are variations. 

Could be the clutch is shot but I have seen instances where the pto clutch was damaged due to hitting large rocks or other obstacles with a rotary cutter. 

Hopefully it is just a matter of adjustment but you will need to read up on the particulars and check that. 

Amazon.com usually has as good if not better price than anyone out there for tractor manuals. Try checking there on a maintenance manual.


----------



## jumpwake (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks. 

I did buy an owner's manual and the 2 stage clutch is an option for the 1310. I'm not real sure how to tell if I have that option on my tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am not real familiar with the 1310 but in the event that the clutch has no effect, have it may not have a 2 stage clutch. In this case a pto engagement lever would be what engages the pto and the clutch still should be able to interupt the pto. Not exactly sure where the pto engage lever is on this tractor but take a look and see what you can find.


----------



## Kellisa (Apr 13, 2016)

How would you go about adjusting out the clutch


----------

